# OV or not OV ???



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

hi girls!  i'm new to this board, so please be gentle with me - I tend to post on the Aberdeenshire thread!  got a quick question for you ... hope someone can help me?!?!?!

on my 1st cycle of Clomid (50mg), I OV'd on CD14/15 of a 30 day cycle.  I over-stimm'd that month, so the cycle was cancelled & onto Cycle 2 we went.  Month 2 (25mg) I OV'd around about CD28 of a 42 day cycle but no BFP.  Month 3 I was told to stay on 25mg, but I got muddled up & took a 50mg on CD2 followed by 25mg on CD3-6   

I'm now on CD12 and starting to get niggly pains on my right hand side - could I possibly be OV'ing already??

xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey MrsCoops, Has your cervical mucus changed? Can you do an opk? I use clearblue and they help to detect when Im ovulating. Because you are so so irregular then its difficult to predict ov. You could be ov but maybe you should try an opk. Sorry I cant be anymore help but I didnt want to just read and run!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

I'm not on clomid although was prescribed it several years ago to boost (ie I ovulate fine naturally but took it to release more eggs).

Even though I'm not taking clomid, I always get ovulation pain which starts from around cd10 and gets progressively worse until I ovulate on cd14/15....when I took clomid the pain & symptoms were exacerbated because I released 2 or 3 eggs each cycle.

It's pretty common to start getting the twinges before actual release of egg ie ovulation.  If you're concerned then perhaps give your consultant a quick call to set your mind at rest but personally it sounds normal.  It's possible you're ovulating a little earlier but may also just mean the developing follicle is maturing and getting ready to pop in a day or so.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

thanks girls!  i know that I do get these niggly pains a couple of days before I am due to OV, but thought 'coz I OV'd late on 25mg last month, I would OV late again this month!    wasn't sure if the one 50mg tablet that I took would speed things up or not...

as regards my CM, i haven't noticed a change as such - just that I seem to be moister than I was last week!  the consistency of it doesn't seem to be any different though...  

i have ordered some OPK's from Amazon - they should be here tomorrow I think!  how do these work?  am I able to start using them as soon as they arrive - would they show if I was about to OV straight away?

xx


----------



## Hope29 (Apr 6, 2009)

Hey, This month is my first month with the opks and I found them brilliant because like you I find it hard to detect ov! when you get a positive you should then have lots of BMS over the next 48 hours... It shows that your LH has surged and you are about to release an egg! Fingers crossed for you


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

One of the side effects of clomid is that it can sometimes dry up CM (not always though, I never had a problem but perhaps that's cos I ovulate fine anyway, who knows) but it can make it more confusing sometimes.  Before ovulation, due to higher oestrogen from developing follicles, your CM would usually be more milky/watery/lotiony and as ovulation approaches it should become thinner, clearer and very stretchy (streches an inch or so between thumb and finger)....this is EWCM (egg white cervical mucus cos that's what it looks like).  Following ovulation, due to higher progesterone released, CM becomes thicker and creamier.

As for OPKs, don't use them too early in cycle, especially if on clomid as may effect the results.  Also, if you have PCOS then this can cause inaccurate results.  OPKs detect the LH surge before ovulation....if you have PCOS then your LH tends to be higher anyway and this "confuses" the OPK which may pick it up as a surge when it's not.  For it to be a positive OPK your test line needs to be same colour or darker than control line and unlike when using pg peesticks, OPKs should be used from around 12-8pm and ensure minimal/no liquid for around 4hrs before using.  OPKs can not guarantee or confirm ovulation, they only detect LH surge so even if get +ve OPK no way of knowing for sure that you've ovulated unless you have a progesterone blood test.  If you are going to ovulate then in general, it should be approx 36hrs after a +ve OPK....but may be up to 48hrs...and sometimes even earlier from around 12hrs after +ve OPK.

Progesterone is normally tested cd21 but this assumes ovulation on cd14....progesterone peaks at 7dpo and this is ideally when it should be tested so if you ovulate earlier or later than cd14 try to get tested accordingly.

Clomid doesn't always regulate cycles so although you ovulated later in cycle last month doesn't mean you'll necessarily ovulate later this month.....it can vary month to month, woman to woman....not much help I know when you're trying to determine ovulation !!!

I wouldn't get too hung up on OPKs, CM etc....the main thing is to ensure that you have as much sex as possible from around cd10 onwards for at least a week or more.  Sperm can live for around 3-5 days once released inside us but an egg only survives 12-24 hrs....so always best to have plenty of fresh sperm ready & waiting for when egg pops !

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## gmac2304 (Nov 5, 2008)

me again!!! 

thanks for all your advice girls, but have one more question for you...am currently on CD14 and still got niggling pains on my right hand side (_right hand ovary has shown to be my active one - never my left hand one_)! would i still be getting pains if I had OV'd, or could it be that I am still yet to OV? the niggling pains started on CD12...although I seem to remember the pains I had last month around OV time were much worse than just '_niggles_' IYSWIM? maybe the niggling pains are just a S/E of Clomid and i'm not due to OV til later in my cycle, as it were last month - or am I just clutching at straws

xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

hello again "me again" 

If you're on cd14 and still experiencing some pains then it could be that you're about to ovulate....or it could be you've just ovulated and your ovaries are still feeling sensitive.  Your ovaries are still producing hormones even after ovulation....the corpus luteum (meaning "yellow matter") is the area where follicle ruptured and egg popped....and this is what releases progesterone.

Whilst I get ovulation twinges from around cd10 onwards and worse around actual ovulation on cd14/15, the twinges are still there right the way through 2ww.  I also get all manner of symptoms (sore veiny boobs, frequent peeing, bloatedness, lower back ache, nausea to name a few!) from just before ovulation up until AF arrives (and same the times I've conceived too so no way of knowing what's happening!).....and that's on natural cycles.

The clomid can just exacerbate everything, especially in cases similar to yours where you don't ovulate naturally and your ovaries have been kick started into doing what they're sposed to do and triggered ovulation.

The symptoms and side effects can vary month to month, person to person.

Obviously I'm no medical expert but it sounds pretty normal to me....and also very promising regards ovulation !

I'd just make sure you have plenty of BMS & fingers crossed !

Take care
Natasha


----------

